
Crash Course on Modern Web Development - wodahs02
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2013/09/crash-course-on-modern-web-development.html
======
adeel4
That's a great starting list. I'd add that in more advanced a section under
working under a team for context, deployment structure and cycles, etc.

